# Record 10 Groupset or Chorus 11 Groupset?



## TopQuark (Aug 9, 2012)

To Campy gurus, perhaps you can help me sort this out. There a lot of information in this forums but it is either difficult to get a straight answer or there is too much information to sort out.

If I can get both of the following _at the same price_, which one will you choose?

1.	Record 10 groupset with titanium pieces very similar to this photo but with ultra drive:

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/CAMPAGNOLO-CARBON-RECORD-GROUP-COMPLETE-BUILD-KIT-COMPACT-10-SPEED-DOUBLE-/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/$%28KGrHqJ,!owFCqG6O5YsBQy39HVeMg~~60_57.JPG

2.	Chorus 11 (Model 2012) groupset

TIA


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I would absolutely get the chorus. Parts, like chains and cassettes, are through the roof for 10 speed stuff. The ergo shifters are a better shape on the 11 speed as well. Plus, there is really not much difference between 2012 chorus and 2012 record 11 speed.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Chorus 11-spd definitely. Unless there are some other mitigating circumstances, I would tend to prefer current technology. Also, having an 11-spd setup now eases the upgrade costs if you want to go EPS later. You won't have to buy a crank, brakes, cassette and chain along with the electronic hardware.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Chorus 11 - without a doubt. The shift feel is much improved. The shifter ergonomics is much, much improved. It is a better feeling group.


----------



## OrenPerets (Feb 22, 2006)

chorus 11 (i switched from Record10 to chorus11, glad i did.) better braking, better lever/hood shape, flawless shifting (same as record was).

(not that record10 was bad in any way...)
enjoy it.


----------



## TopQuark (Aug 9, 2012)

It's unanimous. Chorus 11 it is! Got to place my order now.

Very good inputs from everyone.


----------

